
The Largest Unethical Medical Experiment in Human History - ChrisCinelli
https://smartech.gatech.edu/handle/1853/62452
======
ChrisCinelli
Interesting old thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967372)

------
ChrisCinelli
I do not think 5G caused the corona virus BUT... EMF seems more dangerous than
I thought.

